#  [ 1]   :)

## ToT

*  :*

 1.
1. Ysn 
2.  
3.   
4. Crazybuh 
5. AEG 
6. AF 
7. RedBrandt

----------

.  .

----------


## Ysn

.  .  :Gentelmen:

----------


## AF

It is Af.  :Wink: 
    -,  ... ,     ,   .    .

----------


## Ysn

.

 , .
  - FOB 
  - ?   .  ,.           .     .   ,               ,   .      ?     -  .    ,   11/12/02 03,00 .
   -        
  200 000 USD 
  01  2002.
   ?


   .

----------


## AF

from Russia, West-Siberia -  !

 -  ! Well. $$$$$$$$$ - -!  :Smilie:   :Wink:

----------


## Ysn

AF,    ,   . 
,   -    ,  , ,   .      ,       ,  ...     .   ,    -     ....   ... :Evil:

----------


## AF

, .............................................................
PS
Ysn -  ,       ,

----------


## AF

(    ).     ,   1500 000 .   ,      .     .       ,   :
1)  
2)  
3)      
4)  
5)    
6)  
7)  
8)  ,    

        ( ROAD LTD,   , .).       ,  :
1)  
2)  
3)  
4)  
5)   
6)     
7)  
8)  
9)  ,

----------


## AF

IP ,      -  .           :Smilie: 
      ,          .     . Ysn  .

----------

,   ... 
  ,   ....
        (   )        -    .

         ,    ,  .      ,      .

                  ,       ,     . 
   :  (),        ,   ()
      : , , , , , ,  .
       :    -    ,       .
         .   ,  -

----------


## AEG

!
 , ,    ,   .

  ,  ,   ,      (,   ).

----------


## AF

-   !
           (    ).

----------


## AF

?   ?

----------

.
 :
1)   - ???
2)   - 
3)       - DAF ( ),      . 
4)   -      ,     -            ,      .            .
5)     -  
6)   -      3 000 000 ,    94 000 .    50-60  .
7)   -   2002
8)  ,     -       ,    , ???

      -?  ?   -  ?

----------


## AF

-?  ?   -  ?

     ,  .

----------

.           .

----------


## Ysn

,           ,    ,     ,      .   - FOB (   ).      .      -   ( ROAD LTD,   , ..      .
   -       ,      . ,          .               .
    ,    .          (.),      .    : 10     5000 USD  .

----------


## AF

-  ?

----------


## Ysn

AF,  -     .    ,   ..     ,     .

----------

:
1)   - ABC LTD ()
2)   - 
3)       - FOB (   ). 
4)   - ,      
5)     -    ?
6)   -  70000 .
7)   -   2002,    2003 .
8)  ,     -  ,    .

. . 1.
   10    5000 USD     2002 .

    ( ROAD LTD,   , .). 
1)   - 
2)   - ROAD LTD , .
3)   -    . 
4)   -    
5)    ?
6)      - ?
7)   - 10000 
8)     2002 .,    2003
9)  ,     -         .

. . 1
   10     ?    2002 .

!      .       !

----------


## AF

6)      - ?


5)    ? -

----------

6)      -            .

    -      .  -  .

----------


## RedBrandt

.   . 
  .   .  .  :Drug:  

  :       ?   - ? 
  ?   ?       ?     ? (   ) 
10   ?  2,5   , ,   ?   .
--.    ?   ?
             ?    ? 
          , ?     ?
     RedBrandtIvanovitch&MarryIvanovna,        ,    .           .      .

----------

6)      -               .

5)    -            .

----------

:
1)   - ABC LTD ()
2)   - 
3)       - FOB (   ). 
4)   - ,      
5)     -   
6)   - 70000 .
7)   -   2002,    2003 .
8)  ,     -  ,    .

. . 1.
   10    5000 USD     2002 .

    ( ROAD LTD,   , .). 
1)   - 
2)   - ROAD LTD , .
3)   -    . 
4)   -    
5)    -            .
6)      -               .
7)   - 10000 
8)     2002 .,    2003
9)  ,     -         .

. . 1
   10     .     2002 .

      .   ,    .    !

----------

.

----------


## AF

.
 -  ! Well. $$$$$$$$$ - -!

----------


## Ysn

, .   ICQ,    15-30

----------

ICQ ,

----------


## AF

.  .

----------


## Ysn

,  . ,     2-00   12-00,    .

----------


## AF

,    .        "", ,      ,   ?
  ?

----------


## AF

ICQ 49522804

----------

